# lost introduction?



## HampshireD

I enrolled as a single parent new dad last night and had a welcoming reply or two but it has been deleted today.. 

did i do something wrong?


----------



## Samo

hmm that's odd...in any case...Welcome! (again) so are you a daddy to a little girl or is it a little boy :)


----------



## StirCrazy

HampshireD said:


> I enrolled as a single parent new dad last night and had a welcoming reply or two but it has been deleted today..
> 
> did i do something wrong?

You know this isn't a dating website, right?


----------



## HampshireD

oh dear.. im not here as someone looking to date... i thought i could get some support if have questions etc.... 

is that why my intro was deleted.. did someone think i was here to....

i do remember writing "here to give support and get support...no alterior motive'


... and i have a girl


----------



## StirCrazy

It was the


HampshireD said:

> am happy to make freinds with females on here...

and


HampshireD said:

> ...just to add.. i am now sadly single

that caught our attention.

So tell us a little more about yourself?


----------



## HampshireD

i see...

point 1. i guess was that i didnt really expect many men on here...

and 2. was just saying that as im quite scared of being a new dad and was explaining im asingle - so may need some adcie as the mother isnt around..

sorry if it came over incorrectly.. i did request access to the mens area but no reply yet...

hope ive explained it a bit better now...


----------



## StirCrazy

How old is your little one? Must be hard with it being with your ex.
Hope you still get to see her regularly?


----------



## HampshireD

6 months.. and it is bloody hard and scary.. i dont see her mum as she is in liverpool now and as i was a single parent child... and an only child after lenghty and sometimes upsetting conversations i decided to be her full time dad...

thankyou for accepting my intro this time.. 

does the lack of sleep, sick, poo, no spare time and amouint fo nappies get better? lol

no worries i love her so much i wouldnt change anything....


----------



## StirCrazy

I have a daughter who is 6 months old too. 
For me, after the 2nd month it got so much easier (but is different for everyone).

Did I read that right that you have her full time?


----------



## HampshireD

yes.... i have her full time although my retired mother does help too


----------



## StirCrazy

wow that must be tough... without meaning to pry, if you don't see your ex. I take it she has no interest in the baby?


----------



## HampshireD

Not prying so dont worry...

No she never wanted a baby, resented being pregnant and thats why when we split and she wanted to go back to Liverpool... i knew that Molly would be better with me... 

But i do need to be in an enviroment of other mothers and ads for the advice i may need as i go along


----------



## Wobbles

She just upped and left LO with you happy to continue with her life? :shock:

Oh dear

Welcome anyway - did sound a tad wrong at first ;) but hey ho lol Congrats on your daughter & being a first time Daddy.


----------



## HampshireD

Molly was the most important thing, she was better off with me...
thank you for making me feel welcome.. after my false start..


----------



## Wobbles

Well yer if shes fine to up and leave but then again I'm sure theres more to the story and no need for prying questions.

Good luck

Bet Molly is lucky to have you love & care for her every need.


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome! I'm sure you'll find lots of great advice on here.


----------



## leeanne

Welcome to BNB! Yes, I must say, your post was construed as being a man looking for women. LOL

Amazing that a mother can just up and leave a child. However, the good thing is she has a dad who loves and cares for her! Bless you!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------



## momandpeanut

hello and welcome

:happydance:


----------



## xJG30

Welcome


----------



## ANGYPANGY

welcome


----------



## HampshireD

thank you everybody


----------



## Serene123

Yeah I wasn't too sure about your first post either. Replied anyway though, incase I was wrong. Welcome again!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Hey welcome along, shame more dads don't take responsiblility of fatherhood more seriously. Hope u enjoy your stay. Congratulations on your little girl x


----------



## HampshireD

Well i am proud of myself and her


i see you are from DEvon.. ah my old stopping ground born and bred there!!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

HampshireD said:


> Well i am proud of myself and her
> 
> 
> i see you are from DEvon.. ah my old stopping ground born and bred there!!


The joys of sunny Devon lol, where abouts were u born????


----------



## HampshireD

Torquay! where are you?

Nit asure if this would be expected to go into a PM but ill answer here or pm whichever is the right thing to do


----------



## xXhayleyXx

HampshireD said:


> Torquay! where are you?
> 
> Nit asure if this would be expected to go into a PM but ill answer here or pm whichever is the right thing to do

Exeter- Small world lol

Do u have any pics of your little girl Molly?


----------



## HampshireD

i used to live in Exeter too....

I do but with no scanner im not sure how to get them online...


----------



## xXhayleyXx

HampshireD said:


> i used to live in Exeter too....
> 
> I do but with no scanner im not sure how to get them online...

Shame lol 

Bet u dont miss living in Exeter lol


----------



## HampshireD

it had good and bad points.. very studenty then torquay was full fo oaps lol...


donjt miss it though lol


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Dont blame u, still very much the same way lol


----------



## polo_princess

helloo & welcome!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Welcome to babyandbump! :wave: I must admit your first few posts did look a little dodgy! But all members here are innocent-until-proven-guilty and very welcome (unless proven to have alterior motives!) So Welcome (again!)

There are more women on here than men, but there are the odd male members kicking about (my husband, MrTashaAndBum for one...). I'm sure you will get access to the male-only forum eventually; the admin of BabyAndBump are very busy and probs just haven't gotten around to it yet.

MrBum and I have a little girl of our own. Her name is Anna :) It's my husband's first time being daddy to a little girl, too. And while I understand it's probs totally different to being a single dad, I'm sure you too will have lots to talk about & be able to share experiences and offer each other lots of helpful advice :)

Re: uploading photos to online - If you have a digital camera you can either connect it to the computer via a USB cord, or you can insert the memory card directly into your pc and upload the pictures that way. If your camera isn't digital I'd reccomend buying one! :p They're worth the investment. Or alternatively, when you get your photos developed you can opt to have them put onto a CD as well and that way you can store them on your computer (or put them online!) for safe keeping (always good to have digimical back-ups!) Alternatively to this, if you have a picture-phone, you could take a photo of your LO on that and upload it to your computer by a USB link.... Hope this helps - I wanna see pics of your little princess!! 

Take care and we'll see you around the forums!


----------



## Angelmouse

Hiya. Welcome to Parenthood. :)


----------

